# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Chạy quảng cáo Facebook, chăm sóc fanpage

## Thianh

Chạy quảng cáo facebook:

Đăng bài fangape

Lên chiến lược tiếp cận khách hàng tiềm năng, chăm sóc khách hàng quen

Đăng bài trên các diễn đàn toàn quốc….

Thiết kế hình ảnh đẹp mắt

Inbox để biết thêm chi tiết

----------

